# derby city hospital and iui.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

i  am attending derby city hospital for iui we have been told there is a 10-12 month waiting list for iui. is there anyone out there attending the same hospital for iui and have been told the same thing as in october we were told up to 8 months waiting list we are now going private for our first attempt at iui at the same hospital. any info about the clinics on nhs or private would be very greatful thanks nicky and jeff.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Nicky,

I had 2 IUI's there and I will be totally upfront with you,they were pants,waited over 6 months to see a consultant then another 9 months to have 1st IUI. We missed having 2 attempts as they were really stupid with the scanning,for example they wouldn't have me in for a scan on thurs/fri as they are not open at the weekend so they were abandoned.The 2 IUI's ended in a neg result and we were supposadley entitled to 3 goes,but after the 2nd the consultant wanted me to have a HSG to check my tubes(which should have been done first before all the waiting) waitied 4 months for the HSG to be told tubes are blocked and the consultant took 43 months to give us the results  .

My intention is not to scare you,I am just giving you my experience with them,I am sure they have had many succesfull IUI's with other couples,but as a couple we were mad we wasted so much time with them seeing as they were not trying to help at all.

I really hope you can get your treatment started very soon whatever you decide to do!!

Kelly x


----------

